# Cicero's 2009 Pics



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero was one on Dec 16, 2008. He is just the most perfect little neezer. He potty trained really early and only wants to go outside. He rings his bell when he needs outside. He has learned the name of all his many toys and loves to play with them. He is easy to train and we are blessed that he found us. He is a Daddy's boy, but when Daddy is gone he clings to Mom. He hates kibble and loves for Dad to cook him homemade healthy meals. I thought I would start a thread for his pictures so it would help me keep up with what I'm posted. He is blowing coat...and who knows....he might be sporting a puppy cut before long!!!

Hope you will enjoy some of his pictures to see his coat change and how much he grows.

"WHAT....haven't you ever see a naked dog before?"








"Haven't you ever see a dog in a robe? Oh, yep, I'm a pampered pooch."








"Please don't bother me while I get blowed dried !!!!"








"My favorite thing -- to take a nap while the blow dryer runs!!"


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"OK...Daddy has moved my treat jar!!!!"








"Nope, I don't smell my chicken jerky here!"








"Flour and cornmeal....yuke."








"Just junk in this cabinet. Somebody has stole my treat? But I know Daddy will have some in his pockets when he get home."








"Mom...didn't you forget something?
WERE IS MY TOPKNOT???
No wonder I couldn't find my treats...I can't even see you!!!!"


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos and captions. Cicero is so cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cicero is simply precious!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cute boy you have there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well there's my boy! OOPS Dale! I said MY BOY by mistake!:tape:ound:

Goodness he is gorgeous! Love that Cicero! :kiss::kiss:

I hope you post more photos soon!hoto::bounce:hoto::bounce:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale,

Great photos, great narrative. It kept me smiling. I especially loved the one where he can't see. Reminds me of poor Bailey when I don't do his top knot.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale I am so glad you started a thread for Cicero. I love this guy and you always make his pictures and video's so fun. I can't wait to see what you add.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Such a pretty boy. And one of the prettiest coats I've ever seen!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Dale~great pictures and I love the story! Cicero is so very handsome


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So Handsome and you can smell the freshly bathed dog in those pics


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, Cicero is so pretty! Love the pics.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cicero is gorgeous and smart too!
Dale you do a wonderful job keeping his coat so beautiful.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale-
You have the most immaculate dog I have ever seen. He truly is a beautiful, special boy and everyone can tell how much you two love each other. You should start a Havanese finishing school-grooming and training. I, for one, will enroll mine immediately.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is such a cutie.

Anytime I have company we always end up talking about Sissy. 

I always am showing off how smart Cicero's is and they just
love his videos.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a handsome guy. I have a crush on him and telling Evye she is too young for boyfriends. My next one is going to be a boy so glad to hear top knots are okay for boys too. He is just tooooooo cute for words.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh yea! A Cicero photo thread - you just made my day!!! I love your stories and pictures. Cicero is such a beautiful neezer - top knot or not!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just adorable and so entertaining. Cicero is such a gem and a joy to you. Thanks, Dale!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Such a handsome boy! Please don't cut that gorgeous hair!

Kathie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh! I am in love with Cicero!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love that Cicero! Amazing!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

A cute Cicero, thank you for these nice pictures


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He is so beautiful Dale! I love seeing his photos with the captions.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

What an amazing coat!!! Did he look like a standard black and white parti as a puppy?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Feb 2008.....*

Here is "Baby Cicero" in Feb ;08. He had a good bit of tan on him when we got him. You could see ticking in some places...but I think other places have silvered. He was the oddball in his litter...all others were cream and white. We love his coat. There are so many streaks and colors when he is all messy in his bed. It makes it more fun for me to brush and notice the colors. He is still changing...getting very dark on his back...and might end up mostly black in another year! It it amazing to see them change color!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> Oh! I am in love with Cicero!!!!!!


*DITTO!*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in March 2008.....*

I know I'm partial, but he is just the cutest little neezer to me. I wish they didn't grow so fast...but I love my young boy just as much!!

Some of his tan was quickly fading away....
View attachment 19875


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in April 2008....*

Cicero is a so much fun. He learned early to play Hide & Seek. His tan has faded to white and more ticking is showing in his coat. Oh, what a face!! He hardly ever used a pee pad at this age....he preferred "outside".
View attachment 19876


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in May 2008*

Oh my how he changed in a month. He still had a little tan on his ears. He learned so much during this time and became a little snuggle bug....and I couldn' catch him no matter how hard I tried!
View attachment 19877


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero with Mom on May 31, 2008*

By the end of May I was his complete slave. I was buying every kind of kibble on the market. His hair was growing overnight. He learned the names of his toys....which made me want to buy more toys!! The word was out and people were coming by to see the wonder dog and watch the RLH's. His dirty feet show how much he loves his fenced in back yard.
View attachment 19878


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> By the end of May I was his complete slave. I was buying every kind of kibble on the market. His hair was growing overnight. He learned the names of his toys....which made me want to buy more toys!! The word was out and people were coming by to see the wonder dog and watch the RLH's. His dirty feet show how much he loves his fenced in back yard.
> View attachment 19878


Dale, I have sooo enjoyed your pictorial journey of Cicero!! You are a lovely lady and I have learned some great tips on training Valentino! Can't wait to see more pics of the amazing Cicero!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in June 2008*

Cicero is getting to be a big boy...but not big enough to go down the scary hall. It took me at the end with treats till he got use to it. See, he is a smart boy!!!
View attachment 19879


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero with Dad in June 2008....*

This is a marriage made in Heaven!! For a man that never liked dogs...he fell hard for Cicero. The love is truly shared and they are best buddies. When daddy is home it's no problem finding Cicero cause he sticks like a tick. It warms my heart to see them together.
View attachment 19880


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in July 2008*

By July....I thought he was the most beautiful little neezer in the wolrd....and he was such a good listerner. He had also learned when the black thing covered my face it was time to sit still. ound:
View attachment 19881


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Aug 2008*

By Aug Cicero's hair had grown and changed but he hasn't blown coat yet. I love all the silver in his coat. He loves the time we spend brushing. He loves the fact that he rules and old man and woman. The kids say we treat him better than we did them. Well, he doesn't talk back!! 
View attachment 19882


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Sept 2008*

I love his butt. 
When he hears the truck pull up he patiently stands and waits for Daddy to open the door...then it's crazy time. It's hard to tell who gets more excited. 
View attachment 19883


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Oct 2008*

Cicero loves to go the the creek house in Cleveland, Ga. So many critters to chase and leaves and twigs and water. He is free to just be a boy!! The long walk by the creek and over the bridge are his best walks.
View attachment 19884


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Dale,

Thank you so very much for taking the time to post photos of Cicero through the year; and for the great captions to go with them. I'm going to save this thread. I've never known a breed as fascinating to watch develop.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Nov 2008*

November is in the air and it's getting cooler and Cicero doesn't like the cold or rain. He has decided to hibenate in his favorite spot. These two guys are so close that I expect to hear them carrying on a conversation any day. I know it will be about food. 
View attachment 19885


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero waiting for Santa Dec 2008*

"Daddy promised Santa was bringing me toys for being a good boy. When? I've been hanging under this tree for a week. :frusty:
View attachment 19886


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*A New Year....2009*

Okay...I will admit it. New Year's Eve just kicked my butt.....
View attachment 19887


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale,
Cicero is such a cute little guy, he's quite irresistible! Its a good thing for you that you live so far away, or I might come snatch him. I think he and Tucker would have such fun together! On the other hand.... maybe Tucker should come for a visit with you, and you can teach him how to fetch and name his toys!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I just adore Cicero! I'll never forget the video you posted of him bringing all his toys back to you according to name. What a genius! 
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: OH yaaaayyyy! You finally started a Cicero thread, Dale. About time, hon. :biggrin1: I LOVE Cicero and the tales you tell so bring it on. 

I see how his coat is changing and it's just fascinating! You're a great mom to Cicero, Dale, a great trainer and photographer too. I'm sure he's as much in Hav heaven as you and your hubby are. I love it ! :whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the month-by-month play! Cicero is so beautiful and such a good boy too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Dale. Cicero is so handsome.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Dale, Sophie is blind without her topknot too! I just wish I had the time to keep her coat looking as good a Cicero's....thank goodness my DH lets me bring her to the groomer's every Monday!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I just love seeing pictures of Cicero! Your stories and captions are so much fun to read too! It was fun to see his progression from a puppy to the present. His coat change is fascinating to watch and I love the pictures of him without his topknot! Thanks for sharing Dale!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a handsome guy that Cicero is!

I can not get over his coat change...wasn't that a fun thing to see? Amazing! As he grew he just got more and more handsome! Why didn't that work for me?ound:

I can not get enough of this guy Dale----I look forward to more....:thumb:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pictures. I LUV Cicero!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Dale, luving every second of going down memory lane! Wonderful pics of Cicero...you have a fabulous boy (but of course you know that  )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Jan 2009....*

"Say what? I thought I heard you say I needed to get off the sofa pillow...but I know you didn't say that!!!"








"I smell chicken...I smell chicken"








"Ohhhh, I love sunny days in January!!"


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*Cicero in Feb 2009*

I know I posted this picture on another thread, but I had to post it here on Cicero's thread. I love it so much!! He has the sweetest look when he is next to me watching every move I make.








"Mama...look....look"








"Attention, please !!!!"








"This is the look I give Mom when I want to be treated special. It always works...hah









"Ha ha..See...told you!! It is so funny how a look can make her find a present...and she even wraps them. Talk about having her around my paw...oh, yea!!"


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Dale this is just the greatest thread!
Love it. 
Can I have him? Just thought I'd ask 
Dawna


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, I LOVE this thread! I adore Cicero. What a sweet, smart, handsome boy you have there! Keep this lovely photo diary coming. It is so enjoyable to see it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dawna..."Thank you". Uh...no you can't have Cicero, but I would let you borrow him for a few days because I think everyone should see what a sweet temperment he has!! He is such a joy and I've never had to be mad at him or wish for one minute that I hasn't got him. He is really special !!

Poornima...Thank you also. I hope I can remember to add pictures here each month also. He is a sweetie!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

HOW IN THE WORLD could I miss a 59 posts long thread with tons of great pictures of Super-Cicero??? Dale, it was great seeing Cicero grow up, I especially loved his July stage.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll settle for borrowing him. I hope I don't forget to give him back:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, that last February picture cracked me up! I love all the new ones. Cicero is adorable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh! I am just so in love with Cicero. How can you resist that sweet face? Those beautiful eyes? You cannot. Fire up the grill to feed your special boy, Dale! :biggrin1: He's worth it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-He's just beautiful and I can't wait to meet him! We're definitely having a Spring play date so the Southern Havs can get together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What great pictures - and the look he gives you??? Oh my gosh!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gosh, that Cicero is just so adorable! I absolutely love one of him opening a present with the ribbon....so cute!
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? Cicero is a wonderful boy and I love when your share pictures and stories about him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale, I don't think Cicero is much bigger than Abby - he's just all hair!! What a gorgeous coat! We love the pictures and Abby is looking forward to the spring playdate - I think she already has a crush on Cicero like her Mommy  

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. You know what I think? I think we are all lucky to have these little furkids. It's a wonderful breed!!

Here is Cicero playing with his "monster" toy. Not exciting, but it will give you an idea of how to tire your pup out - you just need a battery.  You will also hear DH using his 'monster voice'. :biggrin1:






"A tired doggie is NOT a happy doggie! I finally tackled the monster, but I need help Mom...bring the box!!"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's just plain irresistible! Does that toy move by itself?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He really seems to enjoy it. We got one for Dora and she broke it within seconds! Cicero is very gentle with it. Dora launched it and it ripped out. We tried to put the nose into it again and she just kept breaking it. until it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dale, I absolutely love this thread!!!! Every picture (and caption) brought a smile to my face. I really enjoyed watching Cicero grow month by month and didn't realize what beautiful coloring he had across his back (I'm usually focused on that adorable face & eyes). Keep it up. This is one of those threads that goes on the favorite list.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dora is a smart dog to kill any monsters that show up in her house. :biggrin1: Cicero is gentle with all his toys. He plays then takes them to his bed to just chat and tell secrets. ound:

Sheri, yes it moves and flops around. It will keep Cicero busy for a long time.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I :kiss: Cicero!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Cicero :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Dale........ just peeking in to see if you posted new pics. And you didn't!! :brick:


----------

